# Best Torrent Client software



## warden (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Tech support,

Thanks for reading. Now, straight to my problem. I am very new to the Mac. So, Can anyone recommend a few torrent client software please? 
:smooch: 
Thanks,
Warden

P.S. wishing all of you Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

I believe torrent program are considered to be P2P which is against forum rules. Correct me if I am wrong mods.

Copied from forum rules:

P2P Instructions: The main purpose of P2P is to illegally obtain and provide copyrighted material. For this reason Tech Support Forum does not support P2P software. This includes Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

:4-thatsba that is the very reason i have never used this kind of sw. even if i knew there was any that would work on the mac, i wouldn't say.


----------



## warden (Sep 15, 2005)

well, I have to do a google search then. Thanks anyway 

edit: feel free to delete this thread


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

This would technically be against the forum rules, because Bittorrent is a peer-to-peer protocol. But it was made simply to be a means to distributes large files quickly, not as a way to get things illegally (sure, it's become that, but that was never the initiative). There are plenty of legitimate uses for bittorrent. I don't know if the admin would make an exception for this.

That said, my client of choice is Azureus. It has a mac version, but you might have to dig for it.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

To my knowledge, the sites that offer torrents for legitimate uses also offer sources for bittorrent applications. Such as in the case of Linux distributions. I'm closing this thread to any further discussions.


----------

